# Custom Antler BB shooter for LGD



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Lightgeoduck commissioned me to craft for him a special BB shooter. His only directives were that it be made from dark colored woods, include antler, have a palm swell and a pinkie hole.
Well, after numerous prototypes- all of which I did not care for I finally found the right combination. I made a him slingshot that was similar to one of the antler slingshots I have done previously, but this time much more refined.

The fork is crafted from a small white tail deer antler I harvested several years ago and the handle section is made from spalted walnut, osage orange and cocobolo. The fork tips are cocobolo pinned with brass and the entire frame is finished with CA glue for extreme protection from carrying it about daily.

I liked this slingshot so much, i told LGD that I was having a hard time sending it to him. It shoots small ammo really well, it shoots large ammo really well. It shoots really, really well!! I love this slingshot and it is some of the best work I have done to date in my opinion.

Check it out!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome as usual Nathan, nice little shooter Duck.
Philly


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

I shall have to invent a new superlative as the the ones in common usage don't do that justice . Top piece of work ..... I rather like the pinky " well " ..... And the Catchbox shrine .....


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A masterpiece Nathan.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats slingshot porn right there


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

You can just imagine the work that went into that Slingshot. Outstanding !


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

ok flippinout, that does it.. tell me what it would cost me to commission a custom for me.
i love your art, and i am not too picky.
i want a palmswell, but other than that, i would love it if you had free reign. I am an artist too and i know what that means to a freelancer.
give me a price and let me save up for a month and i will clear up with you,
i just can't go a winter without one of your beauties.

edit

my fiance says i can save up for my birthday.. so as long as its done by december 19th.
i will have money way before then.. but i am just trying to give you a heads up.\


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

awesome work!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I keep getting teased with the prOn, I am still in awe at how you can turn my wants and desires into reality.... err maybe not all of my wants and desires , but as far as slingshots go that comment suites









I can't wait to have that in my hands.. well I have to wait a bit (darn APO address).

Thanks again Nathan

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

SEXY!


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

this is amazing.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

You have no idea how hard it was to wrap that frame up, put it in a box, and send it to Japan! I am contemplating asking LGD if he will leave it to me in his estate That little shooter was a crack shot in my hands, I hope it is for Duck too.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

A REAL BEAUTY! LOVE IT!....


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

flippinout said:


> You have no idea how hard it was to wrap that frame up, put it in a box, and send it to Japan! I am contemplating asking LGD if he will leave it to me in his estate That little shooter was a crack shot in my hands, I hope it is for Duck too.


I am taking that shooter to the grave with me







... I will be using that shooter so much that it will be an extension of my hand









LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... finally LDG dot his soul









Wonderful job Nathan


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice frame and a great video presentation.

Thanks,
Northerner


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

This thing is awesome,, and I can't believe how it's perfect in my hand and fits my shooting style so well.

I cant wait to do up a video on it in the near.

thanks Nate

LGD


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

That's a Sweet Look!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> This thing is awesome,, and I can't believe how it's perfect in my hand and fits my shooting style so well.
> 
> I cant wait to do up a video on it in the near.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see if it shoots as good for you as it did me! Enjoy


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I love it!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

flippinout said:


> This thing is awesome,, and I can't believe how it's perfect in my hand and fits my shooting style so well.
> 
> I cant wait to do up a video on it in the near.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see if it shoots as good for you as it did me! Enjoy
[/quote]

I will have videos up with in the next 24hrs... close ups AND 33ft shots.. I am telling you it makes it too easy









LGD


----------

